# Mi costumbre en fín de año



## krolaina

Hola a todos,

Para dar la bienvenida al nuevo año, en cada país tenemos una serie de costumbres que no sé muy bien de dónde vienen... Por ejemplo, en España comemos doce uvas mientras dan las campanadas de las 12 h. El caso es que he oído muchas historias sobre cómo se instaló por aquí esta curiosa costumbre...¡pero todas opuestas! ¿De dónde vendrá...?
Bueno, y ya que estamos, aprovechando que en esta pequeña comunidad nos reunimos mucha gente de diferentes nacionalidades, ¿cuál es vuestra costumbre para saludar al nuevo año, y de dónde viene?
Un saludos a todos,
Carol


----------



## fenixpollo

Con tu permiso, krolaina:





			
				Carol said:
			
		

> Hello, everyone.
> 
> To ring in the new year, in each country we have a series of customs which I'm not sure about where they come from... For example, in Spain we eat 12 grapes while the bells are tolling midnight. The thing is, I've heard many different stories about how this strange custom was established here... but all of them contradictory! Where might it come from?
> So, since we're on the subject, taking advantage of the fact that in this little community there are lots of people of different nationalities, what is your custom of greeting the new year, and where does it come from?
> Cheers to everyone,
> Carol


 Creo que te van a interesar los siguientes hilos anteriores: 
*New Year Resolutions*
*New Year's Resolution*
*December*
*Introduction of Chinese New Year*
*Chinese calendar and your culture*

Saludos.


----------



## heidita

En mi tierra todo el mundo sale sobre las 7 de la tarde. Vamos a fiestas o discotecas. La gente no tiene costumbre hacer una cena familiar. A las 12 se brinda con champán y se abraza todo el mundo, entre otras cosas, porque a estas horas, todos están borrachos (la gente alemana no se da más que la mano, en el mejor de los casos, en circunstancias normales). 
Después se tiran cohetes el tal llamado "Feuerwerk", muy famoso. Lo importante es meter cuanto más ruido mejor. Incluso los taxistas recorren las calles tocando el claxon. 
A la 1 todo el mundo a casa. Fin de fiesta.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Aca la costumbre de la mayoría es hacer una Cena en Familia, se come pernil, hallacas, ensalada de gallina, lentejas,pan de jamon, dulce de lechoza, torta negra, entre otras variedades.
Por lo menos en mi familia, Acostumbramos a vestirnos todos muy arregladitos, mientras esperamos las 12:00 , brindamos, picamos algo de comer, charlamos, luego como a las 11:00 nos sentamos a cenar y recibimos el año nuevo, ya comidos.Luego nos abrazamos y seguimos compartiendo en Familia segun el ánimo de cada quien.
Al día siguiente , generalmente visitamos familiares y amigos.
(tambien acostumbramos lo de las doce uvas, y el brindis con champagne luego del abrazo)
Salud! a todos
les deseo a todos un Feliz Año Nuevo!!!!
Rosa


----------



## Javeke

En España, y sin menospreciar al gran Champagne francés, yo os animo a tomar cava catalán para brindar.


----------



## michita

krolaina said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Para dar la bienvenida al nuevo año, en cada país tenemos una serie de costumbres que no sé muy bien de dónde vienen... Por ejemplo, en España comemos doce uvas mientras dan las campanadas de las 12 h. El caso es que he oído muchas historias sobre cómo se instaló por aquí esta curiosa costumbre...¡pero todas opuestas! ¿De dónde vendrá...?
> Bueno, y ya que estamos, aprovechando que en esta pequeña comunidad nos reunimos mucha gente de diferentes nacionalidades, ¿cuál es vuestra costumbre para saludar al nuevo año, y de dónde viene?
> Un saludos a todos,
> Carol


 

Yo he oído que un año hubo una gran cosecha de uvas y les pareció que era una buena forma de aprovecharla.


----------



## krolaina

Gracias por la traducción Fenixpollo!
Yo también me quedo con la historieta de la gran cosecha Michita.


----------



## luis masci

Yo al menos no conozco lo de las uvas. Aquí en Argentina, se acostumbra algo similar a lo que dice Rosa sobre Venezuela. Yo agregaría que si bien la fiesta de fin de año es para muchos tan familiera como la de Navidad, la tradición marca que la primera es más para compartirla con los amigos. 
De todas maneras ya sea con familiares o amigos, a las doce se brinda con sidra o champangne (dependiendo del status de los comensales) se saludan todos con todos reiterando hasta el hartazgo los augurios de un buen año y se piden tres deseos personales.


----------



## Alicky

luis masci said:


> Yo al menos no conozco lo de las uvas. Aquí en Argentina, se acostumbra algo similar a lo que dice Rosa sobre Venezuela. Yo agregaría que si bien la fiesta de fin de año es para muchos tan familiera como la de Navidad, la tradición marca que la primera es más para compartirla con los amigos.


 
Se ve que varía de familia en familia porque en mi casa se practica lo de comer doce uvas mientras inicia el Año Nuevo.
Otra costumbre, que a mi me resulta muy simpática, es que las mujeres debemos recibir el Año Nuevo, con ropa interior (bombacha, bragas, knickers, panties, como les llamen) nueva y de color rosa.


----------



## Mate

heidita said:


> Incluso los taxistas recorren las calles tocando el claxon.


¿El claxon es lo que aquí llamamos bocina?
¡Qué extranjerismo bárbaro!  

O ¡qué bárbaro ese extranjerismo! 


Saludos de Fin de Año - Mate


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Para recibir el Año Nuevo, dicen atrae la buena suerte colocarse ropa interior amarilla.
Lo he escuchado en muchas partes , y en mi familia lo acostumbran...
Saludos
Les deseo el mejor de los años y mucha prosperidad.


----------



## heidita

Mateamargo said:


> ¿El claxon es lo que aquí llamamos bocina?
> ¡Qué extranjerismo bárbaro!
> 
> Saludos de Fin de Año - Mate


 
¡¡¡NO ME LO PUEDO CREER!!!   

Yo pensé que era una palabra española de toda la vida. Nada, a reparar el daño hecho....


----------



## heidita

heidita said:


> En mi tierra todo el mundo sale sobre las 7 de la tarde. Vamos a fiestas o discotecas. La gente no tiene costumbre hacer una cena familiar. A las 12 se brinda con champán y se abraza todo el mundo, entre otras cosas, porque a estas horas, todos están borrachos (la gente alemana no se da más que la mano, en el mejor de los casos, en circunstancias normales).
> Después se tiran cohetes el tal llamado "Feuerwerk", muy famoso. Lo importante es meter cuanto más ruido mejor. Incluso los taxistas recorren las calles tocando* la bocina*.
> A la 1 todo el mundo a casa. Fin de fiesta.


----------



## WEIGAND

Otras costumbres de las que he oido hablar son:
* Tomar lentejas (Italia)
* Recibir el año con ropa interior roja (Italia)
* Meter algo de oro (anillo) en la copa en la que brindas 
* Recibir el año a la pata coja, siempre con el pie derecho en el suelo. Lo importante es que el pie izquierdo no toque el suelo.


----------



## michita

ROSANGELUS said:


> Para recibir el Año Nuevo, dicen atrae la buena suerte colocarse ropa interior amarilla.
> Lo he escuchado en muchas partes , y en mi familia lo acostumbran...
> Saludos
> Les deseo el mejor de los años y mucha prosperidad.


 

Por aquí predomina la roja, por influencia de los Estados Unidos (O DE LOS VENDEDORES DE LENCERÍA,  VETE A SABER...). 

Feliz Año Nuevo.


----------



## kbgato

No he leído los hilos que se hacen referencia, pero les comento que en México de algunos años para acá, se estan acostumbrando todo tipo de ceremonias. Como lo de los calzones rojos para atraer el amor, los amarillos para atraer la fortuna.
Tambien al empezar las doce campanadas, empiezan a barrer la puerta de la casa de adentro para afuera para alejar las malas vibras.
Otros toman maletas de equipaje y empiezan a salir y entrar a la casa para pedir por que en el año puedan viajar.

El objetivo es pasarla bien y divertido.
La cena es tradicional en familia y a la siguiente mañana se disfruta el "recalentado" de la cena.

¡Lo mejor del 2007 para los foreros!


----------



## mirx

kbgato said:


> No he leído los hilos que se hacen referencia, pero les comento que en México de algunos años para acá, se estan acostumbrando todo tipo de ceremonias. Como lo de los calzones rojos para atraer el amor, los amarillos para atraer la fortuna.
> Tambien al empezar las doce campanadas, empiezan a barrer la puerta de la casa de adentro para afuera para alejar las malas vibras.
> Otros toman maletas de equipaje y empiezan a salir y entrar a la casa para pedir por que en el año puedan viajar.
> 
> El objetivo es pasarla bien y divertido.
> La cena es tradicional en familia y a la siguiente mañana se disfruta el "recalentado" de la cena.
> 
> ¡Lo mejor del 2007 para los foreros!


 

Pues en mi casa, cenamos todos en familia a las 12:00 comemos 12 uvas que (al menos en mi familia) representan los doce meses del año, y debes tener un próposito para cada mes. O sino un deseo, que quieres que se cumpla cada mes. Por supuesto los deseos no se dicen por que luego no se cumplen.

Luego nos abrazamos todos, continuamos con un brindis (se espera que cada uno de los invitados diga unas cuantas palabras), despues seguimos conversando y pisteando (tomando).

Lo de la ropa interior es opcional, y diría que más que nada depende de que tan supersticiosa sea cada persona.

Todo esto ocurre durante la noche/madrugada del 31 dec/1 de Enero.

En la mañana del 1 de Enero visitamos familia y amigos y a todos hay que abrazarlos y desearles "Un Feliz Año Nuevo"


----------



## Jaén

Hola a todos!

Pues aquí va, otro mexicano.

En mi pueblo, y en general en toda la región sur de mi estado (Veracruz, en el sureste del país), hay una tradición muy curiosa, que es la de "quemar al año viejo". Para esto, se arma un muñeco relleno de paja (se costura una camisa de manga larga con un pantalón, viejos) y de cohetes de varios tipos (buscapiés, bombas, escupidores, chifladores...). 

Generalmente, se prepara uno para cada barrio, o para cada grupo de amigos de vecinos de la misma calle, algunos días antes del día 31. Se le sienta en una silla a la puerta de cualquiera de las casas de las personas que participan, y la noche del día 31, antes de la media noche, se le lleva a pasear de casa en casa, cantando canciones típicas para la ocasión, y un verso que se repite a cada estrofa:

Una limosna para este pobre viejo
Una limosna para este pobre viejo
Que ha dejado hijos
Que ha dejado hijos
Para el año nuevo
Para el año nuevo

A veces, como travesura, se le pone un cartel con el nombre del habitante más viejo del barrio. Generalmente, el nombre del papá de alguno de los participantes.

Al momento de dar la media noche, se le acuesta en medio de la calle, se baña de algún combustible y se enciende. Para esto, todos los familiares y amigos están alrededor dándose el abrazo y buenos deseos, mientras "el viejo" se quema y los cohetes estallan.

Después, cada quien para su casa. Algunas familias cenan antes "del viejo", otros después. Luego, se va a visitar a los amigos que no estuvieron en la quema del viejo, o que viven en otros barrios.

Y en toda casa que uno visita, invariablemente invitan a cenar, y a veces, sirven sin preguntar. No nos queda otro remedio que comer por lo menos un poquito!

Como en casi todo México, la cena de Año Nuevo es para pasarla en reunión con la familia, así como la cena de Navidad, así que después de la cena, generalmente hay baile. A veces también es baile comunitario, con los vecinos, o si no, cada quien baila en su casa con su familia y los amigos que pasan para dar "el abrazo".

Lo de las uvas, lo vi muy poco, así como lo de la ropa interior de colores.

Con relación a esto, aquí en Brasil se practican bastante estas costumbres. No necesariamente por superstición, tanto que se les llama "simpatias" (en portugués no lleva acento).

Se usa ropa amarilla o dorada (puede ser ropa interior o "exterior") para la buena fortuna, roja o rosa, para el amor, blanca, para la paz, verde, para la buena salud, azul... no me acuerdo para qué!  

También se acostumbran baños 'especiales' para la noche de año nuevo. Con flores blancas o rojas, con algún tipo de hierba, y hasta con sal de grano, que curiosamente aquí se acostumbra para atraer la buena vibra, mientras que en México es símbolo de mala suerte!

Otra tradición muy arraigada en Brasil, es la de entrar en el mar saltando las primeras siete olas que vengan, y después, salir del agua sin dar la espalda al mar. La noche del 31 las playas brasileñas están abarrotadas de personas que van a ver el espectáculo de fuegos pirotécnicos y a saltar las siete olas, y a encender velas y arrojar flores blancas al mar, para Iemanjá, la diosa de las aguas. Esto es vestigio de las tradiciones de los africanos traídos como esclavos al país.

En fin, espero ho haberlos aburrido y les haya parecido interesante esto que les cuento.

FELIZ 2007 A TODOS!

Alberto Jaén.


----------



## speedier

What delightful stories! Well done Krolaina for starting this topic. It makes me want to "ring in the new year" in some of the places described. In particular, Jaen's "muñeco relleno de paja" reminds me of my childhood when my brother and I made a similar dummy and rolled it around the streets asking for "pennies for the guy" which we used to buy fireworks for Guy_Fawkes_Night. To avoid confusion this is not a new year custom, being held on 5th November, and anyway, the practice of burning Guy Fawkes' effigy is dying out, as is (back on topic) the New Year tradition of First-footing, which used to be more commonplace and often involved the "first footer" taking a lump of coal into the house (I think that this might still go on "up North", and I'd be interested to hear whether this is still the case from any Scots or those from the North of England). 

Nowadays, in my area at least, people tend to go more to the pubs and clubs to celebrate the new year, and we don't really worry too much about who is the first person to "set foot" in our house in the New Year.

However, wherever we are, in a pub, in the house, or outside, such as in Trafalgar Square, we always join hands (with arms crossed) and form a circle (or a number of circles depending on how many people there are and how much space there is), and on the stroke of midnight, we all start to sing the old Scottish song Auld_lang_syne and "dance" (if you can call it dancing, because the people in the circle merely step towards the centre of the circle and then out again, all the time singing and shaking their linked arms up and down - you can imagine that by then most of the revellers will have had quite a lot to drink, and this is not always a pretty sight, but it is great fun). Perhaps a *picture might give you an idea, though the people in the picture don't look anywhere near as inebriated as were the 30 odd people in the small country pub in Monmouth where we "rang in the new year" last night .

Happy New Year to one and all.


*If the link to the above picture doesn't work, see the 5th one in the link below:

http://images.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&q=dancing+auld+lang+syne&btnG=Search+Images


----------



## krolaina

heidita said:


> ¡¡¡NO ME LO PUEDO CREER!!!
> 
> Yo pensé que era una palabra española de toda la vida. Nada, a reparar el daño hecho....


 
¡Me apetece marear a Heidi! En España decimos claxon o pito... usamos bocina para las bicis, por ejemplo.
Yo me uno a todos los que usan esa noche ropa interior roja! En mi casa hasta nos ponemos un lacito en el dedo y metemos un anillo en el cava (que no sé por qué se hará). Y también como las "sobras" al día siguiente...jaja.


----------



## WEIGAND

krolaina said:


> ¡Me apetece marear a Heidi! En España decimos claxon o pito... usamos bocina para las bicis, por ejemplo.
> Yo me uno a todos los que usan esa noche ropa interior roja! En mi casa hasta nos ponemos un lacito en el dedo y metemos un anillo en el cava (que no sé por qué se hará). Y también como las "sobras" al día siguiente...jaja.


 

Hola
Lo del anillo en el cava es para que el año traiga muchos parabienes......económicos.......yo lo hice, a ver si me toca un Euromillones y me alcanza para comprar un piso¡¡¡ ja,ja


----------



## ROSANGELUS

no me aguante!
"...a ver si me gano un Kino, y me alcanzo a comprar un picadero...." jajaja


----------



## Jaén

krolaina said:


> ¡Me apetece marear a Heidi! En España decimos claxon o pito... usamos bocina para las bicis, por ejemplo.
> Yo me uno a todos los que usan esa noche ropa interior roja! En mi casa hasta nos ponemos un lacito en el dedo y metemos un anillo en el cava (que no sé por qué se hará). Y también como las &quot;sobras&quot; al día siguiente...jaja.


 
En México también le llamamos claxon, inclusive al de la bicicleta. &quot;Bocina&quot; para nosotros, sería lo que llaman &quot;altoparlante&quot; en otros países.


----------



## birkem

...Bueno aquí en Perú como en Venezuela también usamos lencería de color amarillo el dia 31 ( y hasta  ahora no me explico de donde viene eso) mucha gente acostumbra a salir corriendo a dar una vuelta a la mazana con una maleta de viaje, esto para que el año que venga "supuestamente" viajes al extranjero jejeje este año lo puse en práctica ( me refiero a las maletas, deséenme suerte!)


----------



## Jaén

birkem said:


> ...Bueno aquí en Perú como en Venezuela también usamos lencería de color amarillo el dia 31 ( y hasta ahora no me explico de donde viene eso) mucha gente acostumbra a salir corriendo a dar una vuelta a la mazana con una maleta de viaje, esto para que el año que venga "supuestamente" viajes al extranjero jejeje este año lo puse en práctica ( me refiero a las maletas, deséenme suerte!)


Y la lencería, no la usaste? 
Buena suerte, ojalá y viajes muchísimo este año!


----------



## birkem

no jajaja eso no tiene sentido alguno para mi... y gracias! me preguntosi los hombres tb usan??


----------



## ROSANGELUS

¡Claro que si la usan! preguntale a Mamá, que le regala a todos los miembros de la familia ropa intima amarilla, hombres y mujeres.
y estoy segura de que mis hermanos la usan, y casi segura que todos los demas tambien.

Me incluyo, pero solo para ese día.


----------



## Jaén

birkem said:


> no jajaja eso no tiene sentido alguno para mi... y gracias! me preguntosi los hombres tb usan??


Bueno, es que no sabía si eras hombre o mujer!  

Y sí, por lo menos aquí en Brasil, los hombres también lo usan (aunque la gran mayoría diga que no!). La cosa es que según la tradición en Brasil, no necesariamente es la ropa interior, pode ser la exterior también.

En México, esta costumbre no es muy difundida. Inclusive, mucha gente usa ropa de color negro. Aquí en Brasil, el negro, jamás!

Edit: Yo dopté la costumbre (siempre uso algo de color amarillo, cuanto más intenso, mejor), y por lo menos, no me quejo de la suerte! 

"Yo no soy supersticioso porque trae mala suerte!"


----------



## clarayluz

In Italia si fa una grande cena, il cenone di Capodanno. Si mangiano in particolare le lenticchie, come simbolo portafortuna (portano soldi), e chicchi d'uva (3 o comunque dispari), anch'essi simboli di abbondanza.
A mezzanotte si brinda con spumante o champagne.
Da qualche anno si usa mettere biancheria rossa (non credo sia un'usanza antica).
A mezzanotte in molte città e paesi si tirano petardi e si fanno fuochi d'artificio. 
A presto
Clara


----------



## krolaina

WEIGAND said:


> Hola
> Lo del anillo en el cava es para que el año traiga muchos parabienes......económicos.......yo lo hice, a ver si me toca un Euromillones y me alcanza para comprar un piso¡¡¡ ja,ja


 
No, no, me van a tocar a mi un día de éstos  y entonces me iré las próximas Navidades a todas vuestras tierras para adoptar todas esas costumbres maravillosas.
Aunque a mi familia y a mi nos está gustando eso de ir a un restaurante la Noche del 31 y comer las uvas con todos los que estén allí, con el cotillón posterior y el brindis... se está poniendo bastante de moda. Pero necesito los euromillones para pagar el cubierto....
Independientemente, espero que todos hayáis pasado una noche mágica (qué lejos queda ya...).


----------

